# Ottos or snails?



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi guys!
I'm having a bad outbreak of brown algae- diatoms. I found out that a good way to combat it is keeping ottos. I'm interested in getting four or five, but my ten gallon tank is heavily stocked. I have mostly nano fish, (10 exclamation point rasboras, pygmy/dwarf salt and pepper, and black diamond corydoras, 11 corys in total, 2 assassin snails, one guppy and one betta)
My betta is old and stays generally all day in his beta log chilling. I'm concerned getting four ottos will overwhelm my tank, but it is densely planted with wisteria, duckweed, salvinia, a moss ball, monte carlo, star grass on top, and various others.
Would it be better to get the ottos and move them later on when it is fully cycled into my 5.5 with my other betta, or try a algae-munching snail?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think you're better going for a snail that will eat the diatoms. Otocinclus do best in groups, and I personally believe a 10 gallon tank is too small to give a group of them, sufficient space to move about freely (they are surprisingly active fish). 

As I know nothing about snails, perhaps another member can better advise you on what species are best to tackle your problem.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you for your input. ? If I can find a snail to get the diatoms I'll go for it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with LBF: Shoaling fish need a shoal for a reason and six is the minimum agreed by a majority of aquarists. And five is not big enough for even four Oto and a Betta.

As far as diatoms: The best way to combat is to understand why you have them and fix that: Insufficient water changes, not enough light, silicates in the tank. They will normally disappear once they consume the silicates but vacuuming the substrate three times per week until they are gone should help. Also, wipe off any decor or plants with diatoms.

With your stocking, what size is your filter? You need one, IME, rated for a 40 gallon; certainly not less than 20 gallons.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I got my filter a long time ago and I'm re rated for ten gallons. Would a hob for filter rated for 40 gals have too much current and even fit on the tank? Otherwise I'll starts saving for one


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Filters are rated for the maximum they can handle with minimal stocking. You can keep the 10 gallon filter and add a second filter rated for 20 or so gallons. I like running two filters so if one of them conks out it's not an emergency to buy another.

If you can get it, this is the HOB I use. I have the PFE-1 (rated for 15 gallons) on Puck's 2.5 with no issues.

Aquarium Hang on Filter PFE-3


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you very much, @RussellTheShihTzu. I would get the second filter but I don't have a cut-out from the hood on the other side f the tank and my betta Sam needs one side to be still due to his back issues. Is there a 40-gal version of the HOB filter you suggested? It looks really nice. ;0)
On a side note, I have another ten gallon with a much worse outbreak of the diatoms, stocked with seven bronze/salt and pepper corydoras, one betta and one endler. I have to get a few more endlers for the one, but would adding six ottos be too much? I could amp up the filter, too.
Do you know of any snail that takes care of diatoms?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The PFE-4 should work on a 10. Even the PFE-3 would probably be okay. 

I like this filter below. The one linked would work for a 10 gallon. You only need a place for the cord to go through so you might be able to run the current filter and either the one linked (IF-203) or the IF-202. I have these internals in all of my tanks except Puck's. I'm switching out the Azoo Palm filters on Joppa and Rhubarb's five gallons and switching back to the filter below but one size smaller.

Aquarium Internal Filter IF-203

The only downside with the internals is sometimes the suction cups stop working. When that happens I glue either a heavy rock or an upside down terra cotta saucer to the bottom to keep them down.

Edit: Nerite, I believe, will eat diatoms. But that's just a temporary fix.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay, I'll look into the nitrites and filters. Thank you!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I think the diatoms are caused in one tank from it being in front of a window and the other from a change in lighting. I do have sand so maybe that contributes too it. Hopefully with diligent water changes, scrubbing, and the addition of a nerite snail. I found out they have both zebra and tiger at my LFS, which is neat. Is there anything else I should be doing? In one tank there is a lot on the leaves of my wisteria. Would the snail help that? If not, how can I remove it from the leaves?


----------

